# How old is your rabbit?



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

in human years?

Rabbit Years to Human Years


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow I didnt even know there was such a thing as Rabbit years!

Flake is 1 year in human terms so he is 1 week old sounds so odd

Daisy is 2 and half years so is 2 and a half weeks

or am I being dumb and worked it all out wrong?


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

Babys are 4 weeks rabbit - 6 years human 
Tinks, Morgana, Duke And Robyn are 1 year RAbbit 21 years Human
Blue,Sweep and Dizzy are 5 months Rabbit 14 years Human.
Have i done this the right way round? lol

hmm i dont think i have helpp!!!??


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

wow buzz is 12 in rabbit years but only 4 months in human years


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Rabbit Age People Age 
1 week - 1 year 
2 weeks - 2 years 
3 weeks - 4 years 
4 weeks - 6 years 
2 months - 8 years 
3 months - 10 years 
4 months - 12 years 
5 months - 14 years 
6 months - 16 years 
1 year - 21 years 
2 years 27 years 
3 years 33 years 
4 years 39 years 
5 years 45 years 
6 years 51 years 
7 years 57 years 
8 years 63 years 
9 years 69 years 
10 years 75 years 

Ok for you guys struggling to figure out what way round to do it! The idea is to find your rabbits age in the rabbit age side and that will give you how old it would be if it was human. 
Like a dog has 7 years for every human year. Cats have 9 years for every human year.

Working on this:
Mercedes and Mclaren are 3 so they are 33 years if human.
Rascal is 4 so he is 39 years if human.
Gyspy and Marley are about 2 1/2 so they are about 30 if human.
Hope is 7 1/2 so he is about 60 if human(nearly a pensioner!)

*Heidi*


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

PMSL umber you have done it wrong @ 1 yr old he would be 21


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Stewie is 27 years!!!that means he's actually older than me!  (hes only 2 in rabbit years) :001_tt2:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Mines almost 45!  x


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I have met some very old rabbits! One that sticks in my mind was a Black Dutch doe who was 12 (people years), so she must have been walking with a Zimmer frame by our standards. Dutch are one of the breeds that do live very long lives.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

frags said:


> PMSL umber you have done it wrong @ 1 yr old he would be 21


Opppss LOL I knew I would be the one to do it wrong :lol:

Flake is 21 and Dasiy is 27 and a half!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh dear, George is 16, and from my experience that meand trouble. Rosie and Daisy are both around 40 (both will be 5 in a few months).


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2009)

Rebo and Zooty are nearly 21, and Bluey is around 30


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Rosie is 7, so she is 57 in human years!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Miffy has just turned 33!!! you'd think shed like her 21 year old toy boy


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Mine are 27 years old.


----------



## Janak (Sep 5, 2009)

awwwh, mine are 27 years old too! 

I want to see mine live well past 75... but being giants who knows how likely this is


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

My Harry is 9years=69 wow!!


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Goodness lawna is 51. She is older than me (only just)


----------

